# Can somebody identify these aircraft?



## Freebird (Feb 22, 2012)

Can somebody help me identify the 3 twin-engine aircraft in this picture?

Many thanks!


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2012)

i think the top most one could be a Russian Pe-2, the one below might be a Russian Il-4 ?


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2012)

Top one could also be a Tu-2. Any way of getting a closer shot? If those are sitting on what I think it is, the diecasts must be very small.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 22, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Top one could also be a Tu-2. Any way of getting a closer shot? If those are sitting on what I think it is, the diecasts must be very small.



They are 1/432 Pewtercraft. (I collect them)
Sadly this is the only pic I have, I was trying to get them on ebay but I goofed on the end time and missed it. 

I'm trying to figure out what I lost out on. 

The bottom one looks American, could it be an A-30? (Martin Baltimore)


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2012)

you might be right about the lower one being a Baltimore


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2012)

Top one either a Pe2, or maybe supposed to be a Bf110. Middle I think Martin B10, bottom possibly supposed to be a Douglas Boston/A-20.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought about a Bf110 also Terry, but I guess we will never know.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2012)

My opinion... the top one is Pe-2 ( it can't be the Tu-2 rathre. The bomber had two gunner stations at the top of the fuselage.) the second one looks like the Il-4 and I agree with Terry on the bottom one that looks like a Douglas Boston/A-20.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2012)

It seems to be an offer of the Pewter Craft there... PewterCraft

AirPower 1/432 Scale WWII Aircraft


----------

